# Buckeyes?



## chefcyn (Oct 23, 2004)

Anyone have a recipe for Buckeyes? They are a peanut butter candy with a chocolate covering that look like a buckeye (a kind of nut)


----------



## marmalady (Oct 23, 2004)

Here ya go, Cyn - 

CANDY BUCKEYES
Printed from COOKS.COM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1 stick butter
1 box powdered sugar
1 1/2 c. peanut butter
1 tsp. vanilla
1 pkg. (12 oz.) chocolate chips
1/2 stick paraffin

Mix butter, sugar, peanut butter and vanilla. Form into small balls. Cool.

Melt chocolate and paraffin in top of double boiler. Stick a toothpick in the candy ball and dip into the chocolate mixture, leaving part of the top uncovered. It will resemble a buckeye. They can be frozen.

Kenyon


----------



## middie (Oct 23, 2004)

these things are awesome


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 23, 2004)

This is one of the candies that I make around Christmas and are one the most requested things that I make.  They are one of my favorites.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 24, 2004)

By now you know my love of all things maple, so I thought I would send this along.

Maple Buckeyes
1/4 c Butter 
1/4 c Peanut butter, chunky 
2 c Maple syrup 
12 oz Chocolate chips 
1 small Paraffin cake 

1.Cook butter and maple syrup to 232F. Just before removing from stove add peanut butter - DON'T STIR. 
2.When cool, beat with mixer until mixture becomes grainy.
3.Melt chocolate and parafin in a double boiler until smooth.
4.Shape into balls the size of a buckeye. Dip balls into chocolate mixture. Using a toothpick in the center of the ball, dip a little more than halfway into the chocolate to resemble a buckeye. Allow to set on parchment paper.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2004)

kansasgirl, have you had the bush's baked beans that are flavored with maple cured bacon? they're my fav canned baked beans.


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 25, 2004)

No, I haven't but I am quite sure that if they have maple I would like them!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 25, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> kansasgirl, have you had the bush's baked beans that are flavored with maple cured bacon? they're my fav canned baked beans.



buckytom, that is what I had with my dinner tonight.  They are one of my favs, also.


----------



## chefcyn (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks! They all look good, and I think I'll especially want to try the Maple ones, Kansasgirl!

Ah, food forums! Can't beat 'em--might as well join 'em!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2004)

chefcyn, i like the celtic avatar!!!!  pretty cool.....


----------



## chefcyn (Oct 30, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> chefcyn, i like the celtic avatar!!!!  pretty cool.....


Thanks!


----------

